# Minolta



## nitefly (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi..

I just got myself a Minolta Dynax 7000i and I was just wondering if anyone knows where I can get lenses from for it, and what lenses are compatable with it?

Cheers..

Nath.


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 23, 2006)

Nitefly, I bet you'll have more success with addressing your question in the right thread:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=17

Good luck.


----------



## j_mcquillen (Aug 24, 2006)

Any Minolta or Konica Minolta auto-focus lens should fit. Manufacturers such as Tamron and Sigma also make lenses that will fit.

Try the usual suspects such as Jessops etc to see if they have any stock remaining - other than that, try second hand camera dealers... you should be able to get a good selection of lenses at a pretty good price.


----------

